

Simple is better - dabit
http://david.padilla.cc/posts/6-simple-is-better

======
cleverjake
I am not sure I follow the issue about hangouts.

I use it constantly with people outside of my circles. Just open
[http://hangouts.google.com/start](http://hangouts.google.com/start), and
share the redirected link. Or just enter their email in the form that
automatically opens. You can bookmark the /start url to instantly create new
hangouts.

------
tmikaeld
There is certainly potential in WebRTC, BUT...

How do you keep track of the people you want to talk with?

